
Show HN: API anomaly detection – Learn what your API is really doing - FaisalAbid
https://www.dydx.dev
======
saif282
I've been using this with my team for about a few months for production level
systems. It's been great for what it does. The real time traffic viewer is a
handy tool for our day to day use and having the automated anomoly detection
means we don't have to manually go track every request/response and be flooded
with noise.

Handy first layer of defence thats helped surface errors before they've had
large impact to users.

